# Sharks and Flipper at Pensacola Beach Pier



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Once again this evening, flipper and the sharks showed up in quantity. There were ladyfish and a few Spanish around, but the sharks seemed to keep most of them away. I hooked something just before dark, but a shark got it.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Par for the course there it seems.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Pretty much the same thing this evening. A few Spanish and ladyfish, but it was a race to get them in before the sharks got them. Overall, we had about a 50% success rate. 

A school of tarpon waved as they headed east toward their southern winter home.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds like someone needs to Thin out the Sharks


----------

